

Machine Learning Trends from NIPS 2014 - benhamner
http://blogs.technet.com/b/machinelearning/archive/2014/12/16/machine-learning-trends-from-nips-2014.aspx

======
nl
"Progress in deep learning since 2011 has been amazingly rapid. For example,
on a benchmark of recognizing objects in images, the error rate has decreased
40% relative, per year. Deep learning has also become more broadly applicable
than just classifying images."

I don't remember any field progressing as quickly as this is.

